# Proshot and oil



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Please respond if you have experience running oil primers and/or paints through your proshot.

Thanks


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have one, but I thought it was not intended for oils? It was my understanding that's where the Fine Finish model comes in? Set me straight VP.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CliffK said:


> I don't have one, but I thought it was not intended for oils? It was my understanding that's where the Fine Finish model comes in? Set me straight VP.....


The original ps can do oil and thinner, no hot solvents. The ff is explosion proof.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I shot some ext. oil primer on shutters with e first one I had. It put it on thick. BM 094 unthinned. Storage in thinner then ruined the siphon tubes on that one. I still think that one was a returned to Graco unit they sent out as new when I bought it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I shot some ext. oil primer on shutters with e first one I had. It put it on thick. BM 094 unthinned. Storage in thinner then ruined the siphon tubes on that one. I still think that one was a returned to Graco unit they sent out as new when I bought it.


Any oil since?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Where's this going vp? You have me intrigued! Never shot oil through mine.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope, just that one time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> Where's this going vp? You have me intrigued! Never shot oil through mine.


Just wondering how many have, and what the results were.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have. Shot SW A-100 exterior oil last fall, shot latex once through it after and then had a hell of a time cleaning it and getting the pump operational this spring. I thought it was just from sitting in the shop for a few months.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My true coat plus has only had oil primer put through it. I used it today in fact to prime some cedar before we install tomorrow.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I have. Shot SW A-100 exterior oil last fall, shot latex once through it after and then had a hell of a time cleaning it and getting the pump operational this spring. I thought it was just from sitting in the shop for a few months.


 I'm working on an article about the ps for publication, and I want to quote a pro contractor with experience in ps and oil. Can I email you to ask you more about the experience?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm working on an article about the ps for publication, and I want to quote a pro contractor with experience in ps and oil. Can I email you to ask you more about the experience?


Not sure if I want you having my email addy.


----------

